# Minicabs and insurance!



## SubtleAggressiv (Jul 17, 2010)

Hi everyone :wave: 

Basically heres the story. My gf was going to visit her friend using a minicab company which is local to her. This particular cab had leather seats and as my gf removed the baby/child seat she noticed some damage to the leather. She didnt notice/pay attention to the back seat to see if there was any damage to it before she put the baby seat in.
(Bare in mind the baby seat has never caused damage to any car its been installed in before as my previous car used to have leather all round) 

Now she told him what happened and he said to her that he only has third party insurance so he cant claim on his insurance to have the seat repaired. 

Am I right in thinking that third party insurance isnt enough cover for what is a licenced minicab? 

He also wants her to pay for the damage but is he right since I think he should have proper insurance to cover any possible damage to his vehicle?

If anybody can shed some light on this Id appreciate it 

Thanks


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

SubtleAggressiv said:


> Hi everyone :wave:
> 
> Basically heres the story. My gf was going to visit her friend using a minicab company which is local to her. This particular cab had leather seats and as my gf removed the baby/child seat she noticed some damage to the leather. She didnt notice/pay attention to the back seat to see if there was any damage to it before she put the baby seat in.
> (Bare in mind the baby seat has never caused damage to any car its been installed in before as my previous car used to have leather all round)
> ...


He can run a taxi on third party as this covers every one apart from him and his cab. so he would have to pick up the bill if he was to blame


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Check this out mate hope it helps

http://www.taxiinsurancetrader.com/


----------



## chrisw87 (Feb 6, 2011)

I would want proof that it wasn't damaged beforehand, those things see alot of abuse afterall! and a babyseat causing damage to a seat? possible but not incredibly likely.


----------



## P200MSD (Jan 5, 2009)

Surely designers of baby seats spend quite a bit on R&D to ensure they don't ruin vehicle interiors including leather seats?!

Check your baby seat, if there is nothing sharp to cause damage, i rekon you can assume it was done before tbh, as it may have had a baby seat there previously or someone with zips?

I'd bet a pound to a penny, it won't get repaired anyway, it will get marked down as wear and tear and the money get pocketed, until the next unsuspecting customer gets had by the same method!


----------

